# The Person Above Me Game



## Lissa (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's how the game goes. The person below says something nice about the person above. It will start out by someoneresponding tomy post with something nice about _me._ Then the chain continues. 

Let's see if this works.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay... Lissa lives in Wisconsin. Yes, it's a complement!

And she has the cutest little scottish terrier/bunny ever!


----------



## Lissa (Feb 2, 2006)

Living in WI is a good thing? :shock:

My turn:

Naturestee is a very good moderator.


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 2, 2006)

Lissa is nice and stays out of forum fights.


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 2, 2006)

AnnaS is very helpful with her replies and has a very cute bunny named Chernish!


----------



## Lissa (Feb 2, 2006)

jordiwes is a very pleasant person. I always look forward to reading her posts.


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 2, 2006)

Lissa is a very kind and knowledgeable poster, and she is a wonderful moderator


----------



## Lissa (Feb 2, 2006)

Bunnydude just made my day. :sunshine:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 2, 2006)

Lissa knows how to pick cute bunnies....and she writes well too!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 2, 2006)

You have good music taste!

And you are good at giving your animals nice names. I like the way you have called your flemish Tiny! And Puddinhead I can just imagine what your cat use to look like! hehehe


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow - I shared about Puddinhead on here? I'd forgotten. Yep - he was a tabby cat and I don't know HOW he got that name. Our current cats are "Alexander the Great" (ha), Ditzy Mitzi, and Sam aka Hemarrhoid ('cause he's a pain in the...).

Tiny was almost named "Magic" for "Black Magic" - but I just couldn't resist Tiny...especially since we also have Netherland Dwarfs....can you see it now? Showing them and then saying, "Wanna meet Tiny?"

Anyway - you have a GREAT memory and a good sense of humor to get the joke behind his name...

Peg


----------



## Lissa (Feb 3, 2006)

Peg isa very smart lady with a big heart.


----------



## m.e. (Feb 3, 2006)

Lissa is a nice person who loves her bunnies with her whole heart and soul. I like that


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Feb 3, 2006)

M.E. is a hard working and diligent administrator.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 6, 2006)

Ok so this isn't to be offensive, just a bit of fun really. Lets see how long we can do this for.

Vickie




merged thread


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 6, 2006)

^ Is very bored.

Vickie


----------



## naturestee (Feb 6, 2006)

^ Has gorgeous daughters.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Feb 6, 2006)

wow - a whole weekend, i feel so loved.


----------



## RO STAFF 2 (Feb 6, 2006)

sorry, may have been an admin error! more than one thread exists, this one may have gotten lost. (and it may get really screwy, we're looking at merging them)  

but for now... 

ilovetegocalderonis one of our very favorite posters!


----------



## Greta (Feb 6, 2006)

RO STAFF is really great at keeping the forum running smoothly. Great job everyone!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 6, 2006)

Greta - Has a very pretty name. Also she keeps chickens .


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 6, 2006)

DaisyNBuster is a very hardworking mommy and bunny mommy.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 6, 2006)

^^made me laugh


----------



## JimD (Feb 6, 2006)

Lissa did what all good bunnie-parents do and slept next to her bunnies after they had surgery....I remember seeing a picture of her bedroll all set up by the cages. 

~Jim

PS: I spent the past weekend sleeping next to Binkie's cage after her surgery, too.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 6, 2006)

Jim is taking very good care of Binkie, and he took in Rosie when she had nowhere else to go.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 6, 2006)

naturestee - Has twogorgeous rabbits called Fey and Sprite who I would love to add to my "collection" of white bunnies :bunnyheart:bunnyheart.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 6, 2006)

DaisyNBuster is a VERY sweet and compasionate and caring person (who luckily is too far away from most of us to do much bunnynapping!) 

SAS and PIPP :bunny24(who is a _black_ bunny)


----------



## coolbunnybun (Feb 7, 2006)

Pipp is a loving and caring member to RO forums


----------



## Pipp (Feb 7, 2006)

Coolbunnyhun is being very niceand has the cutest bunny named Chester!

SAS and PIPP :bunnydance:


----------



## Greta (Feb 7, 2006)

Pipp has... or should I say _ is _ a very beautiful black bunny!


----------



## Greta (Feb 7, 2006)

^ has very pretty bunnies and is a good moderator.


----------



## carrots (Feb 8, 2006)

^ Is a welcomed member of this forum and a great gal


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Feb 8, 2006)

Is a very friendly and nice person to have conversations with.

Cristy


----------



## carrots (Feb 8, 2006)

^ Ditto

:thanks:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 11, 2006)

^ Loves big brother


----------



## carrots (Feb 11, 2006)

^ Lives near me and is a very intellectual person, with an amazingly high IQ... i think, lol :hug:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 11, 2006)

^:hug2

Carrots is really kind and funny and a great person to chat too.


----------

